# Poison Dart Frogs - Amanda and Greg Sihler



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I just wanted to know how many people have read this. 

I think it is a must have for anyone that has frogs or getting into frogs.

I have bought and read all the books on dart frogs and this is by far the best for the money and anyone getting into darts. It answers many questions, that people new to the hobby, ask everyday. I know if I had this book when I first started I would have saved lots of cash! And done things slower then I had. Do more for the frogs!

Also the "bible", Poison Frogs -Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry.

And Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry - Kevin M. Wright and Brent R. Whitaker


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree Gabe. I wish I would've had the Sihler book before I started. Great info!



frogmanroth said:


> I just wanted to know how many people have read this.
> 
> I think it is a must have for anyone that has frogs or getting into frogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree....possibly the best "intro" book out there and even a must have for advanced hobbyists.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I absolutely recommend their book. I read it cover to cover before getting my first frogs and still refer to it when I have a question.


----------



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Great book. I am constantly refering back to it for information.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I pretty much have the book memorized now, I read it so many times. It's easy to read and loaded with info.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

and used copies are to be had for like...$6.00 !

Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs (Complete Herp Care) (9780793828937): Amanda Sihler, Greg Sihler: Books


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed, Gabe.

I also recommend strongly "Poison Dart frogs" by William Samples and Jack Wattley, which contains lots of culture info on the most popular breeds in the hobby. I think I picked-up my copy originally from Black Jungle. It really helped with breeding info when I was still fresh into the hobby.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

Well after hearing all this I ordered a copy from Amazon.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

I love the book. I got it and read it at least three times over, I'm actually still going back to it here and there for info. If your a beginner looking at getting your first darts, I would look into this book.


----------

